# Any mods for the Brinkman Vertical?



## slenser (Jul 1, 2008)

Hey guys,
I have owned a Brinkman Vertical for a few years and have turned out some pretty good Q on it.  Unfortunately, there is no tuning allowed on this thing.  I drilled some holes in the coal pan to get a better burn, but that is all.  Anything else I can do to help keep a constant temp?  I don't use the water pan anymore since it doesn't seem to change anything except taking longer to get to temp.

Edit:
I wanted to add that the one I have doesn't have the vents on the sides like the new one and has three shelves instead of two.  Nice thing is I can just barely get a full rack of baby backs on each rack diagonally.


----------



## luv2camp35 (Jul 1, 2008)

Depends on how in-depth you want to get with your mods. I have the HD version and have made a few modifications to mine. See links below

Modification to use propane with abiltiy to quickly change back to charcoal
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=15887

Shows mounting of BVS to old grill frame. No more bending for me.
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=19348

Info on charcoal pan that I use.
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=15710

I smoked some ribs and chicken yesterday and I now use the stock charcoal pan as the holder for wood chunks. I also throw in a couple of briquets which gives me a great looking smoke ring.


----------



## tasunkawitko (Jul 1, 2008)

http://www.randyq.addr.com/ecb/ecb.html


----------



## flash (Jul 1, 2008)

No water pan 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






You're basically grilling then. You could try sand in the water pan instead, but it is basically there to control temps and keep them better in check.
3 shelfs.....do you have any pictures of it. Never seen a 3 shelf one.

I've had my ECB for a few years now.


----------



## tn_bbq (Jul 1, 2008)

I respectfully disagree.

There are several smokers out there without water pans.


----------



## slenser (Jul 2, 2008)

Thanks for the replies everyone and those links will be helpful to make some modifications.

As far as grilling:
I don't consider it grilling if it takes me four hours to do a rack of ribs or eight hours for a butt.  I do usually grill my chicken and hamburgers on it though by placing them close to the coals.  I will definitely try the sand trick.  That is a great idea!


----------



## tn_bbq (Jul 2, 2008)

Regarding ribs on an ECB.  I've rolled them up like pinwheels & also cut them in half. Neither way is preferred, but both get the job done. Vertical rib racks might also help. 

I've also heard of folks hanging their ribs on hooks (buy them or simply make them out of coat hangers).  I got tired of not being able to cook full slabs of ribs and eventually bought a different smoker. 

I still have sentimental feelings for my old ECB and might have to break it out this weekend to try some jerky (i hear the fact that the ECB is not airtight actually helps with air flow and jerky making).


----------



## flash (Jul 2, 2008)

Sure, on an offset. I dunno, I know that I forgot to add my water pan one time and found my butt was almost done in 2 hours 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




 That's not low and slow 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I do realize there are smokers out there without one, just relaying the reason the water pan is used.....to control heat spikes.


----------



## grothe (Jul 2, 2008)

I also thought the water pan was for moistening the outside of the meat for a better smoke ring. Maybe wet sand??? I'm not sure. Someone else try that?  I'm still trying to learn too.


----------



## vlap (Jul 2, 2008)

Get the above pictured grill wok. With a minor bend to the handles it fits directly on the rails for in the brinkmann and will just blow you away how easy getting temps steady in your vertical will be.

Here it is in action last night.


----------



## luv2camp35 (Jul 2, 2008)

I just noticed that one of my links was broken. Try this if you have the SQUARE Brinkmann Vertical and you wish to modify to use propane as well as charcoal.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=15887

VLAP...glad to see the wok pan is working well for you. Did you see any damage to the pan from the long smoke?


----------



## flash (Jul 2, 2008)

you get a little moisture from your water pan, but that was really not it's primary purpose.
If you use sand, make sure it is playbox sand, which is moist. You can use it several times just by adding alittle water to it to get it back to consistancy. I do tend to spritz the meat more if I use sand over water in the pan. Make sure you place a sheet of foil over the sand to keep it clean from grease drips.







Got me one of those also Vlap


----------



## slenser (Jul 2, 2008)

Here's a pic of my upright...


----------



## boltsrus (Aug 20, 2008)

Hey All, 
Noob checking in. I have been cutting my teeth with the _gourmet charcoal _ECB. While it works okay, I really dislike it due to it's poor design. My unit is slightly out of round so it doesn't fit together all that well. Anyway-browsing at home depot I see this vertical brinkman for about $59. It looks to be a step up from what I have. It's the smaller 2 rack with the lower door for the pans, not the one pictured below. If I'm reading this correctly and pick this up along with the wok mentioned and an ash catcher I should be good to go? Seems like a good next step. Appreciate any advice offered. Thanks!


----------



## vlap (Aug 20, 2008)

Bolts, You should be good with the purchases you mentioned. Once you learn the heat management in it you will be good to go. I have produced many good smokes in it. I will use this smoker untill it falls apart. The only grip I have is the amount of cooking space. I would like a few more racks and space to cook some more food. I will upgrade eventually to a smokin pro but will still use the verticle.


----------



## pinkmeat (Aug 20, 2008)

You have it. Buy the new wok/charcoal pan and you should be set. Also, don't forget an accurate thermometer for the door, and use a digital for bigger pieces of meat, chicken, butts, etc..

Hey I just picked up a stainless version at Home Depot that looks slightly sturdier than the Lowe's version. I think it was $12.98.


----------



## onedragon221 (Dec 24, 2009)

the links are broken....


----------



## onedragon221 (Dec 24, 2009)

yeah i went out and got the grilling wok and sand also... anything else?


----------



## smokeon (Dec 26, 2009)

Get a good thermometer. The one on the Brinkman door is junk. I picked up a cheap digital oven thermometer with a meat probe to use instead. I found the Brinkman thermo was reading 70 degrees low.

After you use it a bit, you might think about going to the Brinkman web site and buying 2 more sets of shelf hangers and 2 shelves. Then you could put more food in (If it's thin of course. ;) )

Buy lump charcoal to use in it, not briquettes.  Cowboy brand is ok.  I like Quikjoe brand better.  I'd also get a charcoal chimney and don't use any lighter fluid.


----------



## chris540 (Dec 27, 2009)

+1 on the lump charcoal.

I tried kingsford briquettes today and there was just way to much ash. 

The fire slowly started to choke itself out. I had to pull out my basket and dump the ash mid smoke. I then reloaded with Royal Oak Lump. 

Everything was great from that point forward.


----------



## onedragon221 (Dec 31, 2009)

Just finished my new fire-pit for my Brinkmann Vertical Charcoal Smoker... And Man!!! i think i did a great job in it... I was able to maintain 275-300 for 5hrs!!! so i did a small beef Brisket turned out pretty good, But We're Pork lovers Here's a picture of my creation...
Now that i can maintain my heat for 5hrs? i'm going to step up my game to a 10 - 12 hr burn... 
PORK BUTT RULES!!! a quote from my wife.. "PORK RULES!!!"

Wire basket and expanded metal from LOWES..


----------



## carolinadon (Feb 11, 2010)

Question about the clearance between the new charcoal basket you have now and the water pan.  Did you have to take out a cooking grate or can the water pan sit closer to the charcoal pan??


----------



## niloroth (Feb 12, 2010)

Quick questions, did you buy this as is from lowes, or did you have to make it?  I have the same smoker, and would love something like this to hold way more charcoal and wood.


----------



## onedragon221 (Feb 12, 2010)

i got everything from Lowes...


----------



## niloroth (Feb 12, 2010)

you wouldn't happen to have the SKU# for that would you?  i have been looking over the webiste, and can't seem to find it listed.


----------

